# Como hacer un contador de nombres?



## 4e (Feb 20, 2009)

me pusieron un circuito el cual tiene k mostrar 7 nombre(fernando,jhannyphil,daniel,juan,alan,morban y ariel)
no tengo la mas minima idea de como hacer, el circuito tienen k funcionar k cuando uno pulse el nombre cambie al siguiente y haci sucesivamente,no puedo utilizar registro ni PIC.

necesito su ayuda plisss


----------



## mabauti (Feb 20, 2009)

esto te podria servir








```
#2N2222A           Transistor       1pc.
#CD4017             IC                 1pc.
#1K Ohms           Resistor          2pc.
#22uF/25v          Capacitor        1pc.
```


----------



## 4e (Feb 22, 2009)

no entiendo muy bien ese circuito, porque no creo que no hace lo que qiero.
pero gracias de todas formas


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2009)

a que te refieres con "Contador de nombres"? posiblemente si nos explicas un poco mejor tu idea podamos ayudarte mas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2009)

Lo que hace el esquema de "mabauti" es contar, un pulso se corresponde con un avance de una salida.
Con cada salida mandas alimentación a un dispositivo que encienda el nombre deseado.

Ahora viene la representación de nombre:
Puedes mandar a hacer por ploteado de corte (Calado) el nombre que deseas representar, lo pegas sobre un vidrio e iluminas desde atrás con una lampara.
Deberías armar este dispositivo para cada nombre de tu lista

Otra posibilidad es con un display alfanumérico
Estando en estado "Alto" la salida 1 del CD4017 este alimenta una memoria de diodos (Array) y estos diodos a su vez alimentan al grupo de led´s correspondientes al primer nombre.
Y así sucesivamente

Obviamente en ambos casos habrá que agregar un transistor, ya que el CD4017 no posee capacidad de corriente suficiente como para encender mas de un par de led´s


----------

